

Eugene Mirman 2009 LHS Commencement Speech - luckyland
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZlQd2Eg-9w

======
johnnybgoode
That was great! But imagine hearing some of the sad truths _before_ starting
high school. Not so funny anymore, is it?

